

Tectonics of the M7 earthquake near Christchurch, New Zealand - darnton
http://all-geo.org/highlyallochthonous/2010/09/tectonics-of-the-m7-earthquake-near-christchurch-new-zealand/

======
bloodnok
My GeoNet RSS feed has been going nuts with all the aftershocks.

